# Centro Musical JVC



## MaMu (Dic 15, 2005)

Resulta que tenia un centro musical JVC (la bandeja para 1 cd viene aparte, en otro módulo, la cual se conecta al principal) y me lo han conectado a la pc, es decir, conectaron el AUX IN del centro musical, al OUT de la placa de sonido, no se que han hecho pero el centro musical dejo de andar, esta clavado y hace cualquier cosa, es decir, prende y apaga luces, no responde a ningun mando. Quiero empezar a revisarlo a ver si lo logro recuperar.

Alguna sugerencia?

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Dic 15, 2005)

Hola,

Dudo que el problema halla sido por conectar el centro musical a la PC, de hecho de esa forma amplificadorfico mi PC y nunca he tenido problemas.

Alguna ves revise en mi taller un equipo que presentaba una aptitud similar, parecía poseído... llegue a la conclusión de que por un sobrevoltaje la memoria del microcontrolador  se había deteriorado y los datos estaban corruptos, lo que generaba esa operación tan aleatoria. Por fortuna conseguí una placa similar, la cambie y santo remedio.

En todo caso suerte con la reparación!!

Saludos,
Fernando.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 15, 2005)

Si fer, entiendo, yo tan solo describi la falla tal cual vi lo sucedido. Voy a tener que revisar toda la placa pero no se por donde empezar.

Saludos.


----------

